# التقنية الحيوية في جامعة حلب



## ربيع عاطر (12 يونيو 2009)

[URL="http://www.7ayawia.com/"]http://www.7ayawia.com/[/URL]​


http://eng-uni.com/en/forumdisplay.php?f=96​ 


الموقع الرسمي لكلية الهندسة التقنية في جامعة حلب:
​ 
http://www.techbef.com/​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (12 يونيو 2009)

*ما هي هندسة التقانات الحيوية ؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
ما هي هندسة التقانات الحيوية ؟ ... 
سؤال تعرضنا له عشرات المرات ، فما أن تخبر أحداً ما أنك طالب في التقانات الحيوية حتى ترى في عيني السائل إشارات الاستفهام  ، و هذا أمر طبيعي و متوقع من مجتمع لم يسبق له معرفة هذا اللون من العلم . ​ 
لذا سأقوم في هذا الموضوع بتسليط الضوء على مفهوم التقانات الحيوية لعلي أفلح في إشباع فضول السائل و إجابة أسئلة الراغب في اختيار التقانات الحيوية طريقاً لحياته العلمية و العملية . ​ 

يتألف الموضوع من شقين .. 
الشق الأول .. تعريف بالتقانات الحيوية كمفهوم عالمي . 
الشق الثاني .. شرح عن قسم هندسة التقانات الحيوية المفتتح في جامعة حلب . ​ 
علم التقانات الحيوية Biotechnology 
هو أكثر العلوم التكنولوجية نمواً و تطوراً في العصر الحالي ، و قد غلبت عليه الهندسة الوراثية Genetic Engineering ، فهو علم تطبيقي Applied science يهدف إلى إيجاد و تطوير و استعمال تقنيات بيولوجية و جزيئية متعددة لإحداث تغييرات وراثية مرغوبة في الكائنات الحية معتمداً على المنهج العلمي Scientific method لاختبار نظرية فرضية Hypothesis بطرق البيولوجيا الجزيئية Molecular Biology . ​ 

يمكننا تعريف التقانات الحيوية على أنها : 
العلم الذي يتناول طرق استعمال النظم الحيوية ( كائناً حياً أو أجزاء منه ) لإنتاج منتج مفيد أو خدمة مفيدة أو حتى منتج ضار أو خدمة ضارة . ​ 

مصطلح التقانات الحيوية Biotechnology ​ 
لا شك أن مصطلح Biotechnology أو التكنولوجيا الحيوية أو التقنية الحيوية قد يبدو مصطلحاً جديداً للكثيرين إلا أن مفهومه قديم قدم الإنسان نفسه !! 
لقد أثار هذا المصطلح الكثير من الجدل بين علماء بين علماء البيولوجيا و المهتمين به من غير العلماء حتى صار الجدل فيه حواراً يومياً يستحق معه التعليق و التحليل . ​ 
يبدو أن استمرار الجدل يرجع إلى ما أحدثه وجود كلمة تكنولوجيا Technology داخل المصطلح من خلط لدى البعض .. فكلمة تكنولوجيا ارتبط سماعها لدى العامة بالنشاطات غير الحية .. أما التكنولوجيا الحيوية فهو ما لم يعتاد على سماعه معظم العامة و كثير من الخاصة ! ​ 

فكلمة Biotechnology مكونة من مقطعين .. الأول Bio- مشتق من الكلمة اللاتينية " Bios" بمعنى الحياة Life أما الثاني Technology فيعني الطريقة المنظمة لعمل الأشياء ​ 


أصل التقانات الحيوية .. 
يرجع أصل عمليات التقانة الحيوية إلى عمليات تخمر تقليدية مثل صناعة الخبز و الجبن و اللبن ، و تم الإنتاج التجاري للبنسلين في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين بفضل عمليات تخمير . ​ 
و هناك حالياً آلاف الصادات الحيوية Antibiotic تنتج بفضل الأحياء الدقيقة و عمليات التعديل الوراثي لها ، و كذلك هناك منتجات ميكروبية مثل ليفاستاتين تستخدم لخفض ضغط الدم لدى الإنسان . ​ 

لقد وصل سوق الصادات الحيوية إلى أكثر من 12 مليار دولار أمريكي سنوياً لذلك أصبحت التقانات الحيوية ذات تأثير كبير في صناعة الدواء ، بالاعتماد على عمليات إعادة دمج الحمض النووي DNA أو عن طريق الالتحام الخلوي . ​ 

قسم التقانات الحيوية في جامعة حلب : 
تم افتتاح قسم التقانات الحيوية في كلية الهندسة التقنية بجامعة حلب. ​ 
و ذلك وفقاً للخطة الدرسية التاليـــــة : ​ 


السنة الأولى : 

بيولوجيا خلوية نباتية ................... 
Plant Cellular Biology 

بيولوجيا خلوية حيوانية ..................
 Animal Cellular Biology 

علم الأحياء الدقيقة .......................
 Microbiology 

الكيمياء التحليلية ........................
 Analitic Chemistry 

الكيمياء العامة ..........................
 General Chemistry 

الفيزياء العامة ......................... 
General Physics 

الرياضيات 1 .......................... 
Mathematics 1 

الرياضيات 2 ........................... 
Mathematics 2 

الفيزياء الحيوية ........................ 
Biophysics 

اللغة العربية ........................... 
ِArabic language 

اللغة الأجنبية 1........................
 1 Foreign language 

اللغة الأجنبية 2........................
 2 Foreign language 

الثقافة القومية ............. 
Socialist National ​ 



السنة الثانية : 

الكيمياء العضوية ....................
 Organic Chemistry 

علم الوراثة 1........................
 Genetics 1 

علم الأحياء الدقيقة 2 ...............
 Microbiology 2 

برمجة الحاسوب 1 ................
 Computer Programming 1 

الكيمياء الفيزيائية ..................
 Physical Chemistry 

الهندسة الكهربائية .................
 Electrical Engineering 

اللغة الأجنبية 3 ...................
 3 Foreign language 

الكيمياء الحيوية 1 ..................
 Biochemistry 1 

علم الوراثة 2 .......................
 Genetics 2 

فيزيولوجيا نباتية ...................
 Plant Physiology 

برمجة حاسوب 2 .................
 Computer Programming 2 

الكترونيات .........................
 Electronics 

اللغة أجنبية 4 .....................
 4 Foreign language ​ 



السنة الثالثة : 

الكيمياء الحيوية 2 .......................
 Biochemistry 2 

هندسةالخمائر ...........................
 Fermentation Engineering 

البوليميرات الحيوية .....................
 Biopolymers 

علم الحركة الحيوي .....................
 Science of Biodynamic 

الإحصاء الحيوي 1 .......................
 Biostatistics 1 

التقانة الحيوية النباتية ..................
 Plant Biotechnology 

الهندسةالإنزيمية .......................
Enzymatic Engineering 

تقانات الأشعة و النظائر المشعة ........
Ray and isotopes technology 

بيولوجيا جزيئية ..........................
 Molecular Biology 

إحصاء حيوي 2 ..........................
 Biostatistics 2 

علم الفيروسات ...........................
Virology ​ 


السنة الرابعة : 

التقانة الحيوية الحيوانية .....................
Animal Biotechnology 

هندسة النسج ................................
Tissue Engineering 

هندسة الإدارة التقنية ........................
Technical Management Eng. 

أساليب الحل الأمثل .........................
Optimization 

النمذجة و المحاكاة الحيوية ..................
Biological Assimilation 

أجهزة القياسات الحيوية ..................
Biological measures and instromentation 

هندسة وراثية ................................
 Genetic Engineering 

المعالجة الجزيئية الوراثية ...................
Molecular genetic treatment 

البيانات الحيوية و تحليل الإشارات ..........
Biological Data and signal Analysis 

هندسة النظم الحيوية 1 .........................
Biosystems Engineering1 

التقانة الحيوية لمعالجة الماء ......................
Biotechnology for water treatment 

التنوع الحيوي و المكافحة الحيوية للآفات.....
 Biodiversity and biological control of pests 

اللغة الأجنبية ....................................
 Foreign language ​ 




السنة الخامسة :

هندسة النظم الحيوية 2 ....................
 Biosystems Engineering 2 

الكيمياء المرضية ......................... 
Disease Chemical 

التقانة الحيوية لمعالجة النفايات الصلبة ......
Biotechnology for solid waste treatment 

تقانات التبريد ...................... 
Cooling technology 

علم المناعة ........................
Immunology 

اللغة الأجنبية ....................... 
Foreign language 

مشروع الإجازة .....................
 Graduation project 

الأمان الحيوي ......................
Biosafty Regulations 

هندسة الأضداد .....................
Antibodies 

أخلاقيات التقانة الحيوية ...........
Norms and Ethics of Biotechnology 

الظواهر الالكتروحيوية ..............
Electrobiological phenomena 

التقانات الحيوية لمعالجة الغازات ...........
Biotechnology for soil and gas treatment 

مشروع الإجازة ..............................
 Graduation project ​ 



نظرة موضوعية :في الواقع حتى نكون موضوعيين و لتكتمل الصورة لا بد من أن نذكر بعض الصعوبات التي تواجه قسم التقانات الحيوية في جامعة حلب ، فكونه قسماً جديداً في كلية جديدة و في بلد من بلدان العالم الثالث فيجب أن نضع في الحسبان الإمكانيات المتواضعة أولاً ، و وجود بعض الأخطاء والهفوات ..ثانياً ​ 
لأن الواقع التجريبي لا يأتي مطابقاً مئة بالمئة للتصور البشري المسبق له و يفرض هذا الواقع دائماً تحسيناً مستمراً ويأتي نجاح أي مشروع أو برنامج عمل معين من سرعة هذا التحسين و التصحيح للأخطاء . 
وقد أخذت إدارة الكلية على عاتقها بذل جهدها في التحسين و التصحيح . ​ 

فمثلاً من الصعوبات ... عدم وجود مبنى ً خاص بكلية الهندسة التقنية أول الأمر.. و هذا ما اضطرنا إلى الدوام في المبنى القديم لكلية الهندسة المدنية لفترة ليست قصيرة، و كذلك الدوام في مخابر الكليات الأخرى . ​ 
إذاً ... الصعوبات موجودة ... و هذا ما لا ننكره ... ولكن تبقى رغبة و حب الطالب لعلم التقانات الحيوية كفيلة بنجاحه فيه .. لأنه علم الإبداع والابتكار... ومفتاح المستقبل لجميع أبواب العلوم الحيوية الموصدة ... ​


----------



## medoo5 (14 مايو 2010)

هي هندسة التقانات


----------



## غزاوي و أفتخر (16 مارس 2011)

هل يوجد مختبرات مجهزة لهذا التخصص بمعني أدق هل الطالب يدرس علم نظري فقط أم هل يستطيع تطبيق ما يدرس


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم هناك بعض الأجهزة الأساسية يعمل الطلاب عليها ولكن ينقص الكثير للوصول بهذا الاختصاص إلى المستوى المناسب له​


----------

